# WOW, amazing terrarium



## Iain Sutherland (24 Aug 2011)

Just found this an absolutely had to post it!!
Now i just need a new house with space and a lot of spare cash...?


----------



## Themuleous (24 Aug 2011)

Thats a monster! Love it 

Sam


----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2011)

Best thing about it is the use of scale, too many terrariums with huge Broms in a tiny tank that just make them look naff.


----------



## Garuf (20 Sep 2011)

Definitely real, you can see the misters, no point in misting fake Broms.


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

wow, does not even look real its so good!


----------



## mcluckyday (16 Oct 2011)

It's really good ! So real


----------



## Morgan Freeman (16 Oct 2011)

I don't really like it. Most of the plants you can pick up in garden centres.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Oct 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> I don't really like it. Most of the plants you can pick up in garden centres.



most aquarium plants you can pick up at your LFS?


----------



## ghostsword (17 Oct 2011)

But why not make a terrarium with emersed aquarium plants?

I like the large terrarium, looks amazing, but imagine having echinodorus species there?  


.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Oct 2011)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's only one specialist terrarium plant shop in the UK, with the budget that tank obviously had I'd be trying to source some rare orchids, bromeliads and stuff you can't just pick up in homebase. It's like filling an 8ft ADA tank with moss balls and duckweed.


*terrarium snob*


----------



## ghostsword (17 Oct 2011)

I saw some impressive orchids at kew gardens, they were just hanging there, air roots. That sort of stuff would look impressive. 

Also to notice is that some of the plants you see here are really expensive. I got a terrarium plant, redish, about 20cm long that cost me £15. Now imagine these, that look giant pumpkins? I am sure that  you will not find these at bandq.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Oct 2011)

I was at Kew recently..


----------



## ghostsword (17 Oct 2011)

it is impressive, isn't it?  Love the place... I wish I lived nearby, would be there every weekend.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Oct 2011)

Hi all,


> I was at Kew recently..


I'm having a visit next month with our students, happy days. The Banana flower is great and I really like the _Myrmecodia_, they are one of my favourite plants. 





> saw some impressive orchids at kew gardens, they were just hanging there, air roots


 These are _Vanda_ type orchids, you some times see them for sale in garden centres etc. I haven't tried it yet, but if you wedge the plant in the mouth of translucent glass vase, with the roots inside the vase, you can grow them successfully as house plants. 


> There's only one specialist terrarium plant shop in the UK, with the budget that tank obviously had I'd be trying to source some rare orchids, bromeliads and stuff you can't just pick up in homebase. It's like filling an 8ft ADA tank with moss balls and duckweed.


 I agree with that one too, it is very chocolate boxy and a bit like a pub hanging basket, so I must be a "terrarium snob" as well. 

cheers Darrel


----------

